# Opening weekend meat in the freezer....



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

10yd shot , bugs were ruthless and it was hot................but a little venison makes everything alright......lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. Nothing better than fresh meat harvested with a stick and a string.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty cool that you whacked her with a recurve! Nice shot!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go... Is that one of the longbows that you made?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

SpecTakleLure said:


> Way to go... Is that one of the longbows that you made?


Yes , 62" NTN 54# @ 28" I have been shooting 2018's with 235 grains up front. I keep going back to this bow , I have taken a bunch of animals with it . Gonna be a sad day when it gets retired..........lol


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

That pure awesome, hunting with a bow that you made... I am going to give my Selfbow a hunt or two this year, she's rearing to go.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice. I got a pig and passed on a few deer... bugs were horrid. Mosquitoes and chiggers...I got sick of that and left a day early


----------

